
The New Microsoft Store launches with Windows 7 - dragonquest
http://trevinchow.com/blog/2009/10/21/the-new-microsoft-store-launches-with-windows-7/
======
access_denied
Q: What is exciting about a copycat store 'concept (unless you are a mall-
geek, off course) plus an OS release that does not advance the state of the
art in no way whatsoever? A: 0.

